# It's happening right under my nose.....



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Any of you ever feel like your being @#$%ed over but it just hasn't happened yet.....
Your just waiting for it to happen.....and it sucks....and then it happens.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ya man, Only thing you can do to counter act this is try to f*ck it over first.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

sounds like someone needs to vent... lay it on us brother...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yeh man. spill the beans. have a good rant. w are here to help brother


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

glockner99 said:


> Any of you ever feel like your being @#$%ed over but it just hasn't happened yet.....


yes. thats the reason i stopped doing acid.

haha, just playin... i know what u mean.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll let you all know when it goes down....I may be totally off base...but it sure feels like sh*t is gonna hit the fan. I don't want to implicate anyone before I know for sure....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

glockner99 said:


> I'll let you all know when it goes down....I may be totally off base...but it sure feels like sh*t is gonna hit the fan. I don't want to implicate anyone before I know for sure....


you're seriously gonna leave us hanging like that?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> I'll let you all know when it goes down....I may be totally off base...but it sure feels like sh*t is gonna hit the fan. I don't want to implicate anyone before I know for sure....


you're seriously gonna leave us hanging like that?








[/quote]

my thoughts exactly. atleast tell us what you think it is thats gonna happen. we mmight be able you to direct you on how to avoid it.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

ya let us know, it isnt like we know the person or even care about them, no one will judge you.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Ba20 said:


> ya let us know, it isnt like we know the person or even care about them, *no one will judge you.*


oh we will. we will judge you real good :laugh:

only joking


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I know how you feel man. I just saw a CIA agent peekingin my window. They're conspiring with the aliens at Area 51 to anal probe me. A rogue NASA scientist implanted a chip in my butt that has the secret plans for a new intersteller engine and they want it back.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Did the Original Poster by any chance get the swine flu vaccine?


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Actually....I did!....Oh crap....Now I have two things going down......ugggghh.....
Did that shot have a tracking chip in it....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

glockner i dont think you should worry everything is not totally back up till next week


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Beer+Beer+Beer+NFL+Beer=glockner99 blithering.....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

when i read your first post, i thought this was going to turn into a "my best friend is banging my wife/girlfriend" thread...


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

jesse ventura said the swine flu vaccine is part of the secert societies plan to depopulate the earht to 500 million


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Exact reason why I did not take that vaccine. Everyone who took it is going to have serious problems in a few years. FACT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't take a close look inside the 30-pack box, but I fear I'm about to run out of beer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

I also thought this was gonna be a spouse cheating thread







(now I'm a little disappointed) good for you bad for me :rasp:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

This thread was a total fail in my eyes.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Tweekers feel like that all the time.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

the only people who are left hanging by this thread are the ones who actually give a sh*t- the rest of us think it's just a cry for attention


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

no i know what its about i think it will be fine though


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Boobah said:


> the only people who are left hanging by this thread are the ones who actually give a sh*t- the rest of us think it's just a cry for attention


+1


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

This was my thought on the Swine Flu Vacination . if everyone else gets it , than its less likey I will. heheh.
So I skipped out and I am Fine ... Feel sorry for those who had to sacrifce their Life , So 500 million of us (INCLUDING Jessie Ventura)
Will survive and Create a Whole New UTOPIA ! one without the WWE.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

the swine flu is part of the same propaganda machine that is fueled by the power elite. they control the media, the news, politicians, big business and govt entities. both the flu shot and swine vaccine contain MERCURY. even if its just a small amount, mercury is one of the most poisonous metals/substances a human body can come in contact with. mercury can effect everything in your body from your immunity to reproduction. i've never had a flu shot and sure as hell wont' get a swine flu vaccine. eating good foods, exercising and getting adequate sleep every night will boost your immune system more than sticking a needle full of poison into your body.



Jon87 said:


> This was my thought on the Swine Flu Vacination . if everyone else gets it , than its less likey I will. heheh.
> So I skipped out and I am Fine ... Feel sorry for those who had to sacrifce their Life , So 500 million of us (INCLUDING Jessie Ventura)
> Will survive and Create a Whole New UTOPIA ! one without the WWE.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> This was my thought on the Swine Flu Vacination . if everyone else gets it , than its less likey I will. heheh.
> So I skipped out and I am Fine ... Feel sorry for those who had to sacrifce their Life , So 500 million of us (INCLUDING Jessie Ventura)
> Will survive and Create a Whole New UTOPIA ! one without the WWE.


[/quote]

the fish you eat also contains mercury... i just don't know who's crazier, the people who come up with this stuff in the first place, or the people who think they are "smart" by repeating it...


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

most fish contain low, trace amounts of methylmercury....which, in low amounts is not dangerous to a human. vaccines on the other hand contain Thimerosal, a form of mercury that is very toxic to human beings. do you have any other scholarly advice for us? maybe that tiliapia, nourished by poop is slowly becoming your brain











joedizzlempls said:


> This was my thought on the Swine Flu Vacination . if everyone else gets it , than its less likey I will. heheh.
> So I skipped out and I am Fine ... Feel sorry for those who had to sacrifce their Life , So 500 million of us (INCLUDING Jessie Ventura)
> Will survive and Create a Whole New UTOPIA ! one without the WWE.


[/quote]

the fish you eat also contains mercury... i just don't know who's crazier, the people who come up with this stuff in the first place, or the people who think they are "smart" by repeating it...
[/quote]


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you're spouting off about conspiracies surrounding flu shots, so it's hard to take your insults seriously...

it's great that you came around when you did, baddfish hasn't been posting much lately


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i didnt get the vaccine.. i had swine flu, two weeks i was fine


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the goverment is whipeing us out by the legalization of marijuana, they are using it to kill off ppl in america..

View attachment 190149


you ppl and your silly flu shot conspiracy theories.. ur waaay off


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

there is no conspiracy. vaccines contain Thimerosal, highly toxic to human beings. there are links between this toxic substance and autism and other nervous system diseases/disorders. good job on debating facts. you compare me to some person on here i dont know and whose opinion i have nothing to do with. your are 'the voice of reason'!

look at the history of our govt and the FDA. is their track record been known for being honest and looking out for the public or are they known for corruption and doing anything behind closed doors to turn a big profit?

sorry for 'spouting' off on topics im educated on. either way, isnt it about time you start complaining about this thread being totally off subject?

here is a rare video of what happens to some ppl who get the flu shot. its not rare that this happened, its RARE that is was reported on the news:








joedizzlempls said:


> I think the goverment is whipeing us out by the legalization of marijuana, they are using it to kill off ppl in america..
> 
> View attachment 190149
> 
> ...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

ps i love it when we get another crazy in the house! 36 posts in and slingin' those guns already?? this is gonna be a good one!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

wisco_pygo said:


> I think the goverment is whipeing us out by the legalization of marijuana, they are using it to kill off ppl in america..
> 
> View attachment 190149
> 
> ...


[/quote]

umm it was a joke







do you do i quick search about the statistics on this stuff on google? or are you just full of stupid facts?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you may not know baddfish, but when people spout off about the "power elite" and media conspiracies, it reminds us of his rants... the fact that each one of your posts takes up an entire page is slightly reminiscent of him as well...



Boobah said:


> ps i love it when we get another crazy in the house! 36 posts in and slingin' those guns already?? this is gonna be a good one!


haha, exactly... hopefully he brought enough aluminum foil to make hats for everyone


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> there is no conspiracy. vaccines contain Thimerosal, highly toxic to human beings. there are links between this toxic substance and autism and other nervous system diseases/disorders. good job on debating facts. you compare me to some person on here i dont know and whose opinion i have nothing to do with. your are 'the voice of reason'!
> 
> look at the history of our govt and the FDA. is their track record been known for being honest and looking out for the public or are they known for corruption and doing anything behind closed doors to turn a big profit?
> 
> ...


But what the chances of any of these effects actually occurring? There is a catch 22 with any pharmaceutical out there. I myself, having been in the military, have received dozens upon dozens of inoculations/vaccinations including small pox and anthrax. In fact I've never known anybody in the military even to have a bad reaction to a TB shot much less becoming autistic and have nervous system problems.

I actually just looked; I had about 70 shots in 4 1/2 years. That's a sh*t ton more than the average person. I'm not saying there arent negative reactions to being immunized, because there are. But there are negative reactions to everything in life. You just have to decide if the juice is worth the squeeze.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> ps i love it when we get another crazy in the house! 36 posts in and slingin' those guns already?? this is gonna be a good one!


haha, exactly... hopefully he brought enough aluminum foil to make hats for everyone
[/quote]

seriously...maybe i can get some more good personal threats via PM







baddfish


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

maybe if i call in sick from work everyday for the next two years, sit home, beat off and search p-fury for threads to post on ill be as 'smart' as you. i could give two shits that i have 30 points and i could care less if you had a million. because you have more posts than more, WELL OBVIOUSLY YOU'RE SMARTER AND YOU KNOW EVERYTHING. get a life, loser.

i just can't wait til i have 1000 points, then maybe ill be invited to part of the 'masters of the unvierse' group on PFURY AND any claim i make can be backed up by my homoerotic 'friends' ive made on an internet discussion board. way to go. how much is your mom charging you for rent in her basement?



Boobah said:


> ps i love it when we get another crazy in the house! 36 posts in and slingin' those guns already?? this is gonna be a good one!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

wisco_pygo said:


> ps i love it when we get another crazy in the house! 36 posts in and slingin' those guns already?? this is gonna be a good one!


[/quote]

i fixed your post for you- no need for 30 spaces between what you say and the quote.

we should make a step by step guide to identifying a forum crazy. this dude's already on step 2, "overly freaking out about small jabs and totally missing the real insult"


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Funny that he makes fun of people with a lot of posts but stated himself that he's spent 70 days of his life playing COD


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I got 14 vaccinations in boot camp alone and numerous other's including, small pox, anthrax "5 shot series", through out my stay. I hardly ever even get a sniffle. I think vaccinations are a way to build a super immune system.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> I got 14 vaccinations in boot camp alone and numerous other's including, small pox, anthrax "5 shot series", through out my stay. I hardly ever even get a sniffle. I think vaccinations are a way to build a super immune system.


Certain vaccines i won't disagree with but, i'd rather stick to nutrition to boost the immune system.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

thats since jan 2008, and i could less what you think of my hobbies. i have a full time job, a college degree and a business im soon to inherit. playing video game is better for your brain than rippin down foilies or being at the local watering hole.



TheWayThingsR said:


> Funny that he makes fun of people with a lot of posts but stated himself that he's spent 70 days of his life playing COD


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Funny that he makes fun of people with a lot of posts but stated himself that he's spent 70 days of his life playing COD


he's had the game for 70 days and played every day or he's spent 1680 hours playing the game?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

sounds like wisco is tootin his own horn !


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> Funny that he makes fun of people with a lot of posts but stated himself that he's spent 70 days of his life playing COD


[/quote]

that's still an average of 2 1/2 hours a day playing a video game...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Wisco's interest : piranhas. working for the family owned business. the ladies. a few occasional drinks. working out.

Now for someone who is 27 with everything you have going for you, Why cant you get a G/f.............To much game time ?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> thats since jan 2008, and i could less what you think of my hobbies. i have a full time job, a college degree and a business im soon to inherit. playing video game is better for your brain than rippin down foilies or being at the local watering hole.


Then dont rip on other peoples hobbies which include this forum.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

wisco_pygo said:


> Funny that he makes fun of people with a lot of posts but stated himself that he's spent 70 days of his life playing COD


[/quote]

step 3: "Proclaiming Your Superiority to People That You Don't Even Know."

let's see what's in store for the next chapter


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think he probably has some great points and we should all listen to the wisdom that he has. seems like a pretty smart and decent dude if you ask me.

kinda like how 
he hates corporations ..... just .... not the ones that make xbox or COD.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah TWTR, i figured that after his last post... if he played every single day during that span, it would still average out to about 2 1/2 hours of call of duty per day. most people play more than one video game, so i wonder how much time is spent playing video games total.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> Funny that he makes fun of people with a lot of posts but stated himself that he's spent 70 days of his life playing COD


[/quote]

step 3: "Proclaiming Your Superiority to People That You Don't Even Know."

let's see what's in store for the next chapter
[/quote]
hahahahahahaha


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

just got out of a 4 year relationship last summer. although i go out w/ girls, a GF is the last thing im looking for right now. im too busy with this whole WORK concept. i can't rest, i have ppl on welfare who need my undying support in the form of a monthly check. AND YES I LIKE TO PLAY COD, I APOLOGIZE.



Ba20 said:


> Wisco's interest : piranhas. working for the family owned business. the ladies. a few occasional drinks. working out.
> 
> Now for someone who is 27 with everything you have going for you, Why cant you get a G/f.............To much game time ?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

wisco_pygo said:


> Wisco's interest : piranhas. working for the family owned business. the ladies. a few occasional drinks. working out.
> 
> Now for someone who is 27 with everything you have going for you, Why cant you get a G/f.............To much game time ?


[/quote]

Step 4: "Barrage of Excuses Usually Accompanied by an Imaginary Girlfriend"


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> Wisco's interest : piranhas. working for the family owned business. the ladies. a few occasional drinks. working out.
> 
> Now for someone who is 27 with everything you have going for you, Why cant you get a G/f.............To much game time ?


[/quote]

i don't know where you've gotten this idea that nobody around here works and everyone is a complete loser... maybe you are a member of some video game forums where the other members are pizza delivery guys or unemployed and living in mommy's basement, but the majority of members here are actually really good guys that have careers and just so happen to share some of the same interests.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> i have ppl on welfare who need my undying support in the form of a monthly check


I do feel ya on that one, I've had check's where they have taken $2,800 for taxes, I believe that if a man is willing to work over time to better himself he shouldnt be penalized.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

only about 10,000 more posts til i am as big of a waste of oxygen as most the losers on this THREAD.

LOL. YOU GUYS ARE FFIN LOSERS. IM LAUGHING AT YOU RIGHT NOW WITH MY REAL FRIENDS AT MY REAL HOUSE. YOU GUYS CAN BE EACH OTHERS HOMOEROTIC THREAD SUPPORTERS ALL DAY. NOTHING TAKES AWAY FROM THE FACT THAT 99% OF YOU ARE LOSERS, WITH NO DEGREE AND A SHITTY JOB. SO WHAT DO YOU ALL DAY? GET PISSED ABOUT LIFE AND THROW NEGATIVE BS AT PPL WHO ACTUALLY HAVE A FUNCTIONING BRAIN. THIS IS MY LAST POST ON THIS THREAD, IM NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU WELFARE RECIPIENTS ANYMORE OF MY TIME.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

You're the only one getting pissed buddy. We're having a good time, I can guarantee it. You're lame. Move on.

IBTL


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Picking on the weak and insecure is so easy !


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> only about 10,000 more posts til i am as big of a waste of oxygen as most the losers on this THREAD.
> 
> LOL. YOU GUYS ARE FFIN LOSERS. IM LAUGHING AT YOU RIGHT NOW WITH MY REAL FRIENDS AT MY REAL HOUSE. YOU GUYS CAN BE EACH OTHERS HOMOEROTIC THREAD SUPPORTERS ALL DAY. *NOTHING TAKES AWAY FROM THE FACT THAT 99% OF YOU ARE LOSERS, WITH NO DEGREE AND A SHITTY JOB. SO WHAT DO YOU ALL DAY? GET PISSED ABOUT LIFE AND THROW NEGATIVE BS AT PPL WHO ACTUALLY HAVE A FUNCTIONING BRAIN. THIS IS MY LAST POST ON THIS THREAD, IM NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU WELFARE RECIPIENTS ANYMORE OF MY TIME.*


actually couldnt be farther from the truth. we just hate deuche bags ..... which you obviously are. So you should do us all a favor and just not come back to this site. we would be better off without you.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> only about 10,000 more posts til i am as big of a waste of oxygen as most the losers on this THREAD.
> 
> LOL. YOU GUYS ARE FFIN LOSERS. IM LAUGHING AT YOU RIGHT NOW WITH MY REAL FRIENDS AT MY REAL HOUSE. YOU GUYS CAN BE EACH OTHERS HOMOEROTIC THREAD SUPPORTERS ALL DAY. NOTHING TAKES AWAY FROM THE FACT THAT 99% OF YOU ARE LOSERS, WITH NO DEGREE AND A SHITTY JOB. SO WHAT DO YOU ALL DAY? GET PISSED ABOUT LIFE AND THROW NEGATIVE BS AT PPL WHO ACTUALLY HAVE A FUNCTIONING BRAIN. THIS IS MY LAST POST ON THIS THREAD, IM NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU WELFARE RECIPIENTS ANYMORE OF MY TIME.


You do not talk to me like that!! I work too hard to deal with this stuff!! I work too hard!! I'm a Division Manager in charge of 49 people!! I drive a Dodge Stratus!! I DRIVE A DODGE STRATUS!!!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

FF yourself, middle aged burn outs











Nick G said:


> only about 10,000 more posts til i am as big of a waste of oxygen as most the losers on this THREAD.
> 
> LOL. YOU GUYS ARE FFIN LOSERS. IM LAUGHING AT YOU RIGHT NOW WITH MY REAL FRIENDS AT MY REAL HOUSE. YOU GUYS CAN BE EACH OTHERS HOMOEROTIC THREAD SUPPORTERS ALL DAY. *NOTHING TAKES AWAY FROM THE FACT THAT 99% OF YOU ARE LOSERS, WITH NO DEGREE AND A SHITTY JOB. SO WHAT DO YOU ALL DAY? GET PISSED ABOUT LIFE AND THROW NEGATIVE BS AT PPL WHO ACTUALLY HAVE A FUNCTIONING BRAIN. THIS IS MY LAST POST ON THIS THREAD, IM NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU WELFARE RECIPIENTS ANYMORE OF MY TIME.*


actually couldnt be farther from the truth. we just hate deuche bags ..... which you obviously are. So you should do us all a favor and just not come back to this site. we would be better off without you.
[/quote]


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Joe


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> only about 10,000 more posts til i am as big of a waste of oxygen as most the losers on this THREAD.
> LOL. YOU GUYS ARE FFIN LOSERS. IM LAUGHING AT YOU RIGHT NOW WITH MY REAL FRIENDS AT MY REAL HOUSE. YOU GUYS CAN BE EACH OTHERS HOMOEROTIC THREAD SUPPORTERS ALL DAY. *NOTHING TAKES AWAY FROM THE FACT THAT 99% OF YOU ARE LOSERS, WITH NO DEGREE AND A SHITTY JOB. SO WHAT DO YOU ALL DAY? GET PISSED ABOUT LIFE AND THROW NEGATIVE BS AT PPL WHO ACTUALLY HAVE A FUNCTIONING BRAIN. THIS IS MY LAST POST ON THIS THREAD, IM NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU WELFARE RECIPIENTS ANYMORE OF MY TIME.*


actually couldnt be farther from the truth. we just hate deuche bags ..... which you obviously are. So you should do us all a favor and just not come back to this site. we would be better off without you.
[/quote]
[/quote]
how many last posts are you going to have?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

http://media.entertonement.com/embed/OpenEntPlayer.swf"I Drive a Dodge Stratus" from Family Dinner Argument sound bite Saturday Night Live mediocre face sound bites









i can't believe this thread hasn't been locked yet...


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Nick G said:


> only about 10,000 more posts til i am as big of a waste of oxygen as most the losers on this THREAD.
> 
> LOL. YOU GUYS ARE FFIN LOSERS. IM LAUGHING AT YOU RIGHT NOW WITH MY REAL FRIENDS AT MY REAL HOUSE. YOU GUYS CAN BE EACH OTHERS HOMOEROTIC THREAD SUPPORTERS ALL DAY. *NOTHING TAKES AWAY FROM THE FACT THAT 99% OF YOU ARE LOSERS, WITH NO DEGREE AND A SHITTY JOB. SO WHAT DO YOU ALL DAY? GET PISSED ABOUT LIFE AND THROW NEGATIVE BS AT PPL WHO ACTUALLY HAVE A FUNCTIONING BRAIN. THIS IS MY LAST POST ON THIS THREAD, IM NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU WELFARE RECIPIENTS ANYMORE OF MY TIME.*


actually couldnt be farther from the truth. we just hate deuche bags ..... which you obviously are. So you should do us all a favor and just not come back to this site. we would be better off without you.
[/quote]

you hit the nail on the head there nick... congrats wisco you just one the biggest douch on p fury award

View attachment 190153


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

pretty sad when you cant even be accepted on a message board !


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

wisco_pygo said:


> only about 10,000 more posts til i am as big of a waste of oxygen as most the losers on this THREAD.
> 
> LOL. YOU GUYS ARE FFIN LOSERS. IM LAUGHING AT YOU RIGHT NOW WITH MY REAL FRIENDS AT MY REAL HOUSE. YOU GUYS CAN BE EACH OTHERS HOMOEROTIC THREAD SUPPORTERS ALL DAY. NOTHING TAKES AWAY FROM THE FACT THAT 99% OF YOU ARE LOSERS, WITH NO DEGREE AND A SHITTY JOB.* SO WHAT DO YOU ALL DAY? *GET PISSED ABOUT LIFE AND THROW NEGATIVE BS AT PPL WHO ACTUALLY HAVE A FUNCTIONING BRAIN. THIS IS MY LAST POST ON THIS THREAD, IM NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU WELFARE RECIPIENTS ANYMORE OF MY TIME.


yep we can tell you got a degree


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I always get a kick out of those people that brag about there degree and then they find out how much i make without one.

A degree doesnt make you better than the next person


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> I always get a kick out of those people that brag about there degree and then they find out how much i make without one.
> 
> A degree doesnt make you better than the next person


i just love how people brag about their college degree.
it makes me feel like he is making me look like a deuche because i have a degree as well. guilty by association if you will.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Nick you big smart douch you !


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

View attachment 190155


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nick G said:


> I always get a kick out of those people that brag about there degree and then they find out how much i make without one.
> 
> A degree doesnt make you better than the next person


i just love how people brag about their college degree.
it makes me feel like he is making me look like a deuche because i have a degree as well. guilty by association if you will.

[/quote]

wait a minute.... so you aren't an unemployed computer geek that lives in a windowless apartment in your mother's basement like the rest of us?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

in some instances you are correct. ill brag about my degree all day, i worked hard for it. most ppl dont have the drive to earn one. im glad you make good money w/ out a degree. a degree doesn't make you better but my statistics it says i will earn far more than an average person w/ out one.

the clinic my family owns is in the highest tax bracket. we pay more in taxes than most of the 'genius' members on pfury make in a year. also working for a clinic gives me inside, insight to things like VACCINES, which is what this whole agrument was about until it turned into personal attacks by the 5,000 no-life post club.

so you can laugh all you guys want at my posts. i laugh all the way to the bank every week. oh but listen to you guys, 'he's insecure, he doesn't have a gf, listen to him toot his own own, what deush, omg look at how much he plays cod, oh man he's a conspiracy theorist bc he doesnt believe everything the tv tells him'. if you guys aren't pissed then why are you making personal attacks? to say you guys aren't doing anything negative and im 'the only one getting' pissed is a gang up, bullshit excuse.

sorry for doing a real moron thing most americans are not capable of, THINKING. thats fine ill take that deush award, if you can afford to make one and send it to me.

and yes, this isn't my last reply. ill eat those words for sake of informing most of you what you really are, LOSERS.



Ba20 said:


> I always get a kick out of those people that brag about there degree and then they find out how much i make without one.
> 
> A degree doesnt make you better than the next person


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> I always get a kick out of those people that brag about there degree and then they find out how much i make without one.
> 
> A degree doesnt make you better than the next person


i just love how people brag about their college degree.
it makes me feel like he is making me look like a deuche because i have a degree as well. guilty by association if you will.

[/quote]

wait a minute.... so you aren't an unemployed computer geek that lives in a windowless apartment in your mother's basement like the rest of us?
[/quote]

that just shattered my image of nick







i thought he was a loser like the rest of us :nod:


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> 5,000 no-life post club


Glad i dont fall in that category, wheeew close call.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> I always get a kick out of those people that brag about there degree and then they find out how much i make without one.
> 
> A degree doesnt make you better than the next person


[/quote]

so the clinic that YOUR FAMILY owns makes a sh*t load of money, huh? that would explain your sense of entitlement and overall douchey attitude... congrats on riding your family's coattails all the way to the bank every week.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> 5,000 no-life post club


Nick and Joe fall in that category though :rasp:


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

wisco_pygo said:


> I always get a kick out of those people that brag about there degree and then they find out how much i make without one.
> 
> A degree doesnt make you better than the next person


[/quote]

i can... i own my own buissnes and i didnt need my mommy and daddy for that







the last line in ur sig.. would have been a good thing for ur parents to read.. B 4 you







"The problem with stupid people is that they keep reproducing"


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

its amazing, when you block 4 ppl on pfury w/ iq's equivalent to my shoe size (10)....the threads are far less filled with verbal sewage.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

the shoe size explains alot







little man syndrome


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i apologize for having parents who started a successful business. just bc my parents started a successful business doesn't mean ive been spoon fed my whole life. i had to pay my own way to through college, w/ out loans and pell grants most welfare families get. if i didnt' earn a degree, there was no place for me in the business. im happy you have your own business, what kind? ive been an over achiever my whole life. my parents are proud of my accomplishments....maybe you don't have a relationship w/ mom and dad. is that why you're chastising me for doing so? when are you sending me my award deushbag?



Pit_man said:


> I always get a kick out of those people that brag about there degree and then they find out how much i make without one.
> 
> A degree doesnt make you better than the next person


[/quote]

i can... i own my own buissnes and i didnt need my mommy and daddy for that







the last line in ur sig.. would have been a good thing for ur parents to read.. B 4 you







"The problem with stupid people is that they keep reproducing"
[/quote]


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

see thats the thing why do you have to say most of us are losers and then get mad when people tell you

things and to clarify you work for you familly business I work and run my own sh*t I dont got no degree

and I aint no loser it not my fault I got workers like you to do my sh*t so I can take vaccations,play and

be on this damn forum all day


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

im sure ****



TJcali said:


> see thats the thing why do you have to say most of us are losers and then get mad when people tell you
> 
> things and to clarify you work for you familly business I work and run my own sh*t I dont got no degree
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> see thats the thing why do you have to say most of us are losers and then get mad when people tell you
> 
> things and to clarify you work for you familly business I work and run my own sh*t I dont got no degree
> 
> ...


[/quote]

whoa, what the f*ck? if there was any doubt before, now everyone KNOWS you are a piece of sh*t...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

this thread makes me laugh

whats a ****?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you brag about being so smart and successful and then you resort to a racial slur when someone rattles you a bit? that's real classy....


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

wisco_pygo said:


> see thats the thing why do you have to say most of us are losers and then get mad when people tell you
> 
> things and to clarify you work for you familly business I work and run my own sh*t I dont got no degree
> 
> ...


[/quote]








dude you just stepped over the line there not cool.. hes a good member of this site unlike you


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

you're 22, and you get $2800 in taxes taken from ONE CHECK?? that would mean, if going 35% fed tax est that your paycheck was $8000. assuming this is a 2 week pay period, would you have believe that you make over 200k a year and sit around pfury and make childish comments about someones shoe size? hahahahahaha you're FULL OF sh*t. i almost believed you, but after doing the math...you're just another pfury LOSER. FFIN POSER CENTRAL IN HERE. but hey one thing none of you slim dicked losers are short on is f*cking POSTING YOUR LIFE AWAY ON THIS WEBSITE. congrats, losers.



Ba20 said:


> the shoe size explains alot :laugh: little man syndrome


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> the shoe size explains alot :laugh: little man syndrome


[/quote]
I am a loser. I live with my parents, and I am 40. I also dont have a job.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Man if you got a dagree and your parents own a business and have money why couldnt they teach you

to have manners? and what is a **** I bet you dont even know


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

How much money Does Your Dads hotDog Cart Rake in Anually ?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

dude.. if you are into this hobby and love keeping piranhas.. this is the best website there is. most of these ppl know more about piranhas then anyone.. the best source of info there is and we all come here for the same reason "love of piranha keeping" no better place to chill, talk fish, make friends and have a good time.. you should look at this forum for what it is and take the time to learn a little about the members before you talk sh*t about us or TRY to put us down. you are kinda quick to jump the gun about the ppl on this forum and what we are about.. i respect most of the ppl here and you would to if you would take the time to get to know some of them..


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Did anyone Ban Him yet ??

And Just Because I Type In Caps For No Reason Doesnt Mean Im BadFish !


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

This topic is going nowhere...


----------

